# Side firebox modification question



## smokin-rkfd (Aug 22, 2008)

I recently bought a Chargriller grill, then added the side firebox. the heat coming directly into the smoker closest to the firebox is burning the meat.

Jeff Phillips mentioned in one of his ecourses that you should install a baffle so that the heat coming directly into the smoker does not burn your meat closest to the firebox. 

Has anyone made this modification? If so could you help me out with some tips on what you used and how you installed it?


----------



## bassman (Aug 22, 2008)

There are a lot of folks here that have done those mods.  Someone will be along shortly to help you out.  BTW, stop by roll call and tell us a little about yourself.  We are a nosy bunch


----------



## smokin-rkfd (Aug 22, 2008)

Sure will, this is my first time w/ this forum.  I'm still finding my way around.


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes you need a baffle. I was lucky enough to have two cast Iron plates with small oval holes. (robbed from an old gas grill) The plates were the perfect length to fit inside my main drum and ride right above the inlet from the firebox. I stacked em and ofest them enough thet the holes are covered enough to even out the temps on both sides of the smoker. What you need is something to force the heat more towards the center of the pit. Use the search on here for mods. Here's a link to pics I found of a modded snp. Good luck.

oops forgot the link....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=21816


----------



## daboys (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's a link that might help ya


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=9774


----------



## capt dan (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, it is very important to do this mod along with the exhaust stack extension. This is how i did my  CB silver.



It makes a huge difference. The tunning plates are a must too. I don't have any picks of my final plates after many different models I tried, but they are  similar to  the first link posted here by smoking  gun. 
The solid plates spaced at intervals worked the best for me.

Here is a cheaper/less labor intesive mod i did before the one pictured above.



Baking  sheet cut down and screwed to the flang, and then  some thiner sheet steel that I drilled out and  bent up the edges. This worked  pretty well to. At least 50-80  percent better than no mods at all.


----------



## smokin-rkfd (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the mod ideas, my other challange is this.

I still want the ability to use the grill for normal charcoal grilling. 

This grill has a removable fire grate/ash pan.  If I put permanant mods in then I basically lose my grill and only have the smoker.


----------



## solar (Aug 23, 2008)

You can make the baffle removeable, so you can use it as a grill. Most of us bolt them in because it fits better/tighter. The mod is pretty easy, I bought some cheap cookie sheets from the discount store and cut and bent them to fit.


----------



## teeotee (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi ya RKFD glad you joined us .....I had/have the same dilemna, i love using mine as grill. Here's my cheap simple fix until you can get a permanent solution figured. I just bought some oven liners and used them for a while. Then i found that an old cookie sheet works pretty good for now too (finances are dictating things right now). They don't act as a tuning plate but do protect the meat at that end of the smoker. Will see if i can find a pic for you.

Ok found the pic, these are easy removed (or thrown) away when grilling. Also as Solar metioned the cookie sheet is also another good inexpensive idea.


----------



## bishop916 (Aug 23, 2008)

Just flip over your ash container in the bottom, lifting it up on the right side to cover the hole from the sfb. 

Works like a charm; and if you want to grill you can just flip it back over.


----------



## geek with fire (Aug 23, 2008)

I use 2 different metal bread pans in my chargriller pro.  Fill them both with water, and stack them side by side on the firebox side of the smoking chamber.  Keep your lower grate high enough that the heated air from the firebox travels under the bread pans.  I disperses the heat somewhat evenly and reduces the severe temperature difference.  It also acts as a heat sink that serves to keep temperature spikes under control.


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 23, 2008)

I have that same problem.This is the solution I came up with.I AM GONNA BUY ANOTHER ONE!
One fer grillen one fer smokin LOL.Seriously tho some of these guys are very creative....try starting here and read yerself into overload!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...splay.php?f=22
Cheers


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 23, 2008)

When I flip my ash pan over (like the Bishop mentioned) I like to prop it off the bottom about 1/2 inch or so with small sticks. This leaves a small gap all the way around. Temps are very close from one end to the other. Its a pain but I also use mine for grilling.


----------



## 1894 (Aug 23, 2008)

The cooking grates from the sfb are just about the right length to support the upside  down charcoal  tray in the cooking chamber


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Phil i used the sfb grates with a brick on each grate and that seemed to even things out.the charcoal pan was completlely over top of the sfb/smoker hole.wound up 10 deg cooler on the stack end.


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 23, 2008)

This is what I got goin on.


hope it helps


----------



## smokin-rkfd (Aug 23, 2008)

I ended up putting a bread pan filled w/ water under the upside down fire grate/ashpan.  So far its working great.  I started an 8lb butt at 7 this morning.  

Thanks for all the great ideas, you all rock!


----------



## bishop916 (Aug 23, 2008)

GENIUS!


----------



## bishop916 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey don't forget to post some QView of that butt when she's all done sir!


----------



## bishop916 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Motor - 

I did something similar for today's smoke. It is a keeper!
I used some xtenda-grates I bought from wally's for my gas grill, and sat the upside-down ash tray on them (kinda like you have yours); Between them in the middle I put 2 and 1/2 bricks in a horizontal 'H' pattern, to help dissipate some of the heat that could come up there in the middle between the grates. Works like a charm. I can't say for sure, time will tell if that did it, but I had such an easier time controlling my temps, (they say bricks can help that) - but I didn't drop below 220* until it was time to finish the ribs... so good stuff. And again... 

GENIUS!


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Bishop you can claim a lil of that genius for yerself.Your charcoal basket was a great idea.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...946#post247946
had to give you a heads up for that one


----------



## bishop916 (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha right on, good to see some name recognition here, but I can't take the full credit for that one. It was something I picked up off these very forums... I was just passing on the good word. 

All helping one another is what makes this forum so great!


----------



## smokin-rkfd (Aug 26, 2008)

I should have taken a few photos of the pork shoulder when it was done.
I was so consumed w/ keeping an eye on the temp and smoke that I didn't snap any shots.

the shoulder was falling apart as I took it off the smoker after 12 hours.
Very tasty indeed.

this weekend I'm going to try a few bricks under the ashpan like you guys mentioned. I'll take a few pics then.


----------



## bishop916 (Aug 26, 2008)

Good deal. Have fun with that!


----------

